# 2nd alternator / RV engines



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all .. do any of you know if your chev/ford engines have a second alternator to charge house batteries? 

I am going to check mine anyway but just thought I would ask first..

(trying to see if I can bin the genny, a second alternator would help sway that decision)

I am about to begin to pull the V8 apart for a major service (and I live in the van! wish me luck!) 8O 


John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi John why would they need one? most if not all RV's have split charging systems.

Olley


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi John

I am strongly tempted to bin my genny. It takes up a whole - big - locker; weighs a ton; noisy; and I only ever use it when I run it up on exercise.

I think the Yanks size the onboard gennies such that they can run the aircon. Since we never run the aircon (other than on exercise!), we don't need anything like 4.5kW.

I suspect we'd be better off with a Kippor 1 (or 2 at a stretch)kW 4 stroke genny. Quiet, especially with a long lead & tucked behind a hedge, very economical to run, and free up a whole lot of space & weight. And cheap enough to replace should it get nicked or fail terminally.

You may also be able to install an LPG cylinder in the space formerly used by the gennie if you go the Kippor route. Bonus!

Bruce


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Bruce, Olley..

yep its a large locker on a smallish van.. would be a good space if Gen was not there.. also would free up some rear payload to enable a 500cc bike on a rack at back, I hope. And due to van 'listing' to the Gen side, would spread weight a bit more. 

I have a measley 100l LPG tank under rear bed, so adding another tank would be useful.. due to the lean, would rather it was on Nearside, underslung..

Olley, I honestly don't think mine has a split charge, certainly will fit one if I can't find evidence of one.. (I just recall reading somewhere about a second alternator and house batteries.. no idea where)

Solar panels would be a good use of roof space, but are a fortune ! ... 2 on ebay, about 130Watts on a good day.. already nearly £400 and these are used...

The strip down continues  this van has to be road ready in a month :O

Thanks
John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi john the split charge relay maybe knackered, on my RV its just a relay that parallels the two sets of batteries together when you turn the ignition on, or press the emergency start button, some are wired with a delay built in before this happens, this delay is bypassed when you use the emergency start.

I think you should be able to test this relay by disconnecting the chassis battery pressing the emergency start button and the engine should start, assuming your house batteries are ok.

I have just had to replace mine via Dudleys £32. If you don't have one you can buy auto-sensing one's which don't require a separate feed from the ignition switch, like this one http://www.automotive-electrical.co.uk/victron/Datasheet-UK-CyrixBatteryCombiner.pdf expensive at about £190

Or just a straightforward relay/contactor like this from VWP http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/relays/relays.php#contac or even Dudleys :lol:

These relays can take a bit of a hammering if you use the emergency start button a lot, as they have to pass the full power for the starter and at the same time they will be passing power into the chassis battery. 8O

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Olley, yep made a split charge for my old [er] camper, so will be ok to do that 

I dont think my RV has an emergency start or any such thing, it really is old ! 

If there was an 'intelligent' system in place, would the 12V from alternator feed into Power unit at back of van, or go straight into house batteries? I am thinking that if your on HU, the power unit only charges batteries as and when they need it, to prevent overcharge.. so a good place for a 'feed'

I do know there are 3 batts sitting together under a cupboard and only one, a big one, is connected to anything! I will do some wire tracing as I start to tackle some engine issues (Radiator out, emmisions pipework off, 4 barrel Carb rebuild, rocker covers off, etc etc )

Anyway, I love exploring with a multimeter, finding out out what previous gerenations have 'added' to the van  - and its all great learning for a long Europe trip.. knowing how everything is located etc

It's nice to be pulling it all apart to be honest.. as long as it's back together before end of March


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I wish we lived in the future whereby fuel cells were both efficient and inexpensive. Europeans are making much more progress with this technology in regards to RV's than anyone else.

I also wonder, who like me, cannot run their generator for a few hours without feeling slightly uncomfortable - whether it is neighbours, fuel, fear of a mechanical problem etc.

We installed a "whole bunch" of solar panels and a good MPPT controller, but the genny is still an essential back-up in the event something occurs where we cannot charge batteries or use high-end appliances off grid.

I would say a portable Honda generator, 2500kw, would be a fine way to go if you did not have to carry around two types of fuel, diesel and petrol.

Dual alternators linked to a good battery bank, coupled with a good inverter, would be fine -- if you plan to stay on the move often.

Tell us how it all works out!!


----------

